# Company History



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The words of Mr. Wajs :

The story begins 1956 when, together with a partner, I founded the Ollech & Wajs Watch Company. Right from the beginning, we concentrated

on manufacturing rugged, good looking sports watches at affordable prices. One day, a young American student on visit in Switzerland, bought

one of our watches. He said to us: Why don't you sell your watches in the US. Everyone there, needs a timepiece like that, that can stand it's man. To keep quality high and prices low, we decided to try something new... To sell by mail to US customers direct from Switzerland and eliminate the middleman's profit. This approach proved very successful, for our company, and also for the many happy US owners of our watches.

All our watches were equipped with mechanical movements with at least 17 jewels. When the first quartz watches made their appearance, in the

early 80ties, mechanical watches came temporarily out of fashion. We stopped production. Today, Swiss mechanical watches of good workmanship are very much sought after again Quite frequently I was approached by former customers in need of a solid, sturdy timepiece. That's why I decided to resume manufacturing mechanical watches under my new company, A. I. Wajs.


----------

